# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Ấn độ: Ấn độ - Nepal 10 ngày 9 đêm

## hanoidulich

Du lịch Ấn độ: Ấn độ - Nepal 10 ngày 9 đêm
Khởi hành: 18/10




*Ngày 01: SGN/HAN- NEW DELHI*
Xe đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn ra sân bay đi New Delhi – thủ đô Ấn Độ. Đoàn quá cảnh tại sân bay Bangkok. 
20h55 Đoàn đến sân bay New Delhi. Xe cùng hướng dẫn địa phương đón và đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 02: NEW DELHI - (670KM) VARANASI*
Sau  khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan một vòng thành phố Delhi  với: India Gate một kiến trúc cao 42m được xây dựng ngay khu trung tâm  của New Delhi để tưởng nhớ những người lính Ấn Độ đã hy sinh trong chiến  tranh thế giới lần thứ I; Toà Nhà Quốc Hội - nằm tại khu vực trung tâm  hành chính thủ đô Delhi; Tháp Qutab – Công trình kiến trúc tiêu biểu cho  sự hùng mạnh của vương triều Mughal. Ăn trưa, xe đưa Quý khách ra ga  tàu hỏa, đón chuyến tàu khởi hành đi thành phố Varanasi – miền Đông Bắc  Ấn Độ. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trên tàu hỏa. 

*Ngày 03: VARANASI - (9KM) SARNATH - LỘC UYỂN - VARANASI*
Đến  Varanasi vào buổi sáng, dùng điểm tâm, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.  Sau khi dùng cơm trưa, đoàn tham quan: Thánh điạ Đệ tam Đại động tâm  "Vườn Lộc uyển Sarnath” –nơi Đức Phật đã chuyển Pháp luân, giảng bài  pháp đầu tiên trong cuộc đời hành đạo; Bảo tàng Khảo cổ học và Phật  giáo; Cửa hàng tơ lụa truyền thống Ấn Độ. Trở về Varanasi, đoàn dùng cơm  tối, nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 04: VARANASI - (242KM) BODHGAYA*
Buổi  sáng sớm, Quý khách xuôi thuyền ngắm bình minh trên dòng Sông Hằng -  dòng sông được xem như là dòng sữa mẹ linh thiêng của mọi người dân và  mọi tôn giáo trên đất nước Ấn Độ. Ngoài ra, Quý khách sẽ có dịp ngắm  nhìn cảnh điểm huyền bí nhất tại Varanasi: The Ghats Of Varanasi nằm bên  bờ Sông Hằng, đây là một trong những điểm hành hương không thể thiếu  tại Varanasi, nơi các tín đồ Ấn giáo thường tập trung để cầu nguyện và  thanh tẩy những ô uế trần tục. Về lại khách sạn ăn sáng, trả phòng khách  sạn, khởi hành đến thành phố Bodhgaya. Ăn trưa trên đường. Đến Bohdgaya  nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 05: BODHGAYA - (74KM) RAJGIR*
Sáng:  Đoàn tham quan và viếng các Thánh tích tại Bohdgaya với: Bức tượng Đại  Phật cao 25m; Viếng các cảnh chùa của các nước Thái Lan, Nhật Bản, Tây  Tạng… tìm hiểu thêm về các kiểu kiến trúc đền chùa đặc trưng của từng  quốc gia;
Viếng  Việt Nam Phật Quốc tự - ngôi chùa đầu tiên của Việt Nam trên vùng đất  Bodhgaya. Đoàn tiếp tục thăm viếng thánh tích Đệ nhị Đại Động tâm Bồ Đề  Đạo tràng – Bodhe Gaya: Đền Đại Giác – nơi ghi dấu các sự kiện quan  trọng sau khi Đức Phật đắc đạo; Cội Bồ Đề linh thiêng nơi Đức Phật Tích  Ca sau 49 ngày thiền định đã đắc đạo thành Phật.
Sau  khi ăn cơm trưa đoàn trả phòng, khởi hành đi Rajgir – xưa kia là kinh  thành Vương Xá nơi Đức Phật thường đi Khất thực. Khởi hành đi Rajgir, ăn  trưa trên đường đi. Đến Rajgir, Quý khách sẽ ngồi cáp treo tham quan:  Tháp Hòa Bình và Chùa Nhật Bản trên ngọn Bảo Sơn; Đỉnh Núi Linh Khứu -  nơi đã từng diễn ra Linh Sơn hội chư thượng Phật. Ăn tối, về khách sạn  nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 06: RAJGIR - (160KM) VAISHALI - (240KM) KUSHINAGAR*
Sau  khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng. Khởi hành đi  Vaishali – xưa kia là lãnh thổ của tiểu quốc Lichavi, thể chế công hoà  đầu tiên trên thế giới với cuộc bầu cử lựa chọn dành cho những đại biểu  Phật Giáo vào những vị trí đặc biệt. Sau khi ăn trưa, thăm viếng các  thắng tích: Viếng chùa Kiều Đàm Di – ngôi chùa Ni đầu tiên của giáo hội  Phật giáo Việt nam tại Ấn Độ; Tháp xá lợi Phật – một trong 08 tháp xá  lợi đầu tiên sau sự kiện Đức Phật nhập diệt và hoả thiêu; Trụ đá vua  Ashoka – nơi ghi dấu sự kiện thành lập ni đoàn đầu tiên của giáo hội  Phật giáo. Tiếp tục hành trình đến Kushinagar. Về khách sạn nhận phòng,  nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 07: KUSHINAGAR - (161KM) LÂM TÌ NI*
Ăn  sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi thăm viếng Thánh địa Đệ tứ Đại Động tâm thành  Câu Thi Na xưa - Kushinagar nơi xưa kia đã chứng kiến Đức Phật trải qua  những ngày cuối cùng của cuộc đời mình với: Đền Bát Đại Niết Bàn nơi thờ  tượng Đại Phật nhập niết bàn; Đại tháp Rambhar - ghi dấu nơi kim thân  Đức Phật được hoả thiêu. Sau khi ăn cơm trưa, đoàn khởi hành đến biên  giới Nepal làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối, nghỉ  ngơi. 

*Ngày 08: LÂM TÌ NI - (108KM) GORAKHPUR - AGRA*
Ăn  sáng, trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành đi viếng Thánh đại Đệ nhất Đại  Động tâm Lâm tì ni – Lumbini với: Đền Mahamaya Devi – nơi ghi dấu sự  kiện Đức Phật Đản Sinh, nơi đây phụ nữ địa phương tin rằng sau khi thờ  cúng sẽ giũ bỏ được lời nguyền bị vô sinh; Trụ đá Asoka có niên đại trên  2000 năm do vua Asoka xây dựng kỷ niệm một lần ghé thăm nơi Phật đản  sinh vào năm 249 trước công nguyên. Ăn trưa tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi  Gorakhpur. Đến nơi, ăn tối, khởi hành ra ga xe lửa Gorakhpur đáp chuyến  tàu đi Agra. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 

*Ngày 09: AGRA - (203KM) NEW DELHI - HÀ NỘI*
Đoàn  đến Agra vào buổi sáng, HDV cùng xe của công ty du lịch địa phương sẽ  đón và đưa đoàn đi ăn sáng nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Sau khi ăn  trưa, tham quan một trong những cảnh điểm nổi tiếng nhất không chỉ tại  Ấn Độ và còn cả khắp thế giới: Đền Tajmahal – biểu tượng của tình yêu  bất diệt do Vua Sha Jhehan xây dựng cho người vợ yêu của mình Hoàng hậu  Muhtag, một kiến trúc được ví như là bài thơ tình tuyệt đẹp khắc trên  đá; Pháo Đài Agra vĩ đại – nơi đá sa thạch đỏ và cẩm thạch trắng đã được  các nghệ nhân đương thời kết hợp một cách hài hoà, tài tình thành một  công trình vỹ đại nhưng cũng đầy tính nhân văn. Kết thúc chương trình  tham quan, đoàn khởi hành về Thủ Đô New Delhi. Mua sắm tại Đại lộ  Janpath – trung tâm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại New Delhi. Sau khi dùng bữa  tối, đoàn khởi hành ra phi trường quốc tế New Delhi đáp chuyến bay về  lại Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

*Ngày 10: SGN/HAN*
Đến sân bay, sau khi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Việt Nam và nhận lại hành lý cá nhân, Trưởng đoàn chào tạm biệt Quý khách.

*Giá trọng gói cho 01 khách:    39.900.000 VND**
*
*Bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: HAN/SGN- New Delhi – HAN/SGN;
- Tất cả thuế sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầu;
- Visa nhập cảnh Ấn Độ;
- Visa cửa khẩu Nepal;
- Khách sạn theo mức giá trên (2 người/phòng, lẻ ngủ ghép 3);
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình;
- Vé Thăm quan vào cửa 01 lần các điểm có trong chương trình;
- Phương tiện vận chuyển tại Việt Nam và nước ngoài;
- Trưởng đoàn đi cùng từ Việt Nam (nếu đủ số lượng) và Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Anh tại nước ngoài.
- Bảo hiểm tai nạn khi đi du lịch, mức trách nhiệm tối đa;
- Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe; 

*Không bao gồm:*
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng;
- Thuế VAT;
- Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (nếu mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài);
- Các chi phí cá nhân phát sinh ngoài chương trình;
- Tiền phục vụ khuân vác, điện thoại, giặt ủi, hành lý quá cước qui định;
- Tiền bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn địa phương và tài xế địa phương (Thông thường 5 USD/ngày/người).

Liên hệ
Lý Hương
*Hanoi Fairtours ., Jsc* 
Địa Chỉ: Số nhà 6 - Tập thể 27/7 - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội                     
Tel:  (844) 974 5656 | (844) 3782 3577 * Fax: (844) 3782 3578 * Hotline:  0973868788 * Email: admin@vietnamdeluxetravel.com &  info@vietnamdeluxetravel.com

----------

